# Best Suspension Setup



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

I want to know what you guys feel is the best suspension setup for lowering the B14 about 1.5" - 2.0". I'd like a complete set of struts, springs, coil-overs and cambers so there is no uneccesary ware to my car itself. Rather do it all now and pay the extra money that be sorry later. So just leave me some good places to buy from and maybe even some installers in the NJ area. Thanks.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Depends if you want it for sport or for looks. There's a stickup up top on this. Lists all the options avail.

Also depends on what your budget is.

I have the tein SS. They're great for handling, but noticably stiffer than my old setup (Eibach sportlines front with motivational shortened struts and eibach prokits in rear with GAB).

If you want ride quality, I'd recommend the setup that I had before.

You should get a camber kit up front either way. Makes things much nicer.

Budget Numbers for Eibach/Motivational/AGX combo (I liked this best for ride):
Springs - 200
Motivational Fronts pr - 500
Motivational rear mounts pr - 150
AGX Rears (@100 ea) - 200
Stillen Camber Kit - 350
Total - 1400

Cost for this setup was kinda high... I pieced mine together over two years and didn't realize it cost me that much.

I have the tein SS now.

Budget Numbers: tein SS

Coilover - 1200
Front Pillow w/ camber adjust - 150
Rear pillow w/o camber adjust - 150
Total - 1500-1600

Let me know your budget and I'll let you know what I think. I've played with many setups. The two above are the ones I liked most.

Jun


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

Junbug said:


> Depends if you want it for sport or for looks. There's a stickup up top on this. Lists all the options avail.
> 
> Also depends on what your budget is.
> 
> ...


Well, budget wise, I guess i'd like to try to keep it under or around $1,000. What do you think of AGX's with sportline springs...cuz im looking to drop my car about 2" for looks (cuz of our ugly wheel gap) and for handling...i'd get GC camber plates anyway but im looking for the best setup for looks/ride. thanx for your reply.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I have AGX and sportlines and its under 1000 and lowers nice and drives great...i do think gettin mot struts would be better but I am very happy with all AGXs. I have the rear motivational mounts and they help too...
to break down what i spent:
I got my AGX's shipped to me for right at $400
the Sportline I got used but they seemed new with lil signs of wear...but even new they are like around $200something(Im sure you can research and find them at a good price) 
This allows you to spend on the mounts and bumper stops and all...plus...are u installin or payin someone?
hope this helps...


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

sles said:


> Well, budget wise, I guess i'd like to try to keep it under or around $1,000. What do you think of AGX's with sportline springs...cuz im looking to drop my car about 2" for looks (cuz of our ugly wheel gap) and for handling...i'd get GC camber plates anyway but im looking for the best setup for looks/ride. thanx for your reply.


I had the GABs (same as AGX) and compared to the motivationals, they are day and night different.

Save up and get the motivational shortened struts. They will be well worth it.

The GC camber plates (I think) are only compatible with coilovers.

Jun


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

pearsont74 said:


> I have AGX and sportlines and its under 1000 and lowers nice and drives great...i do think gettin mot struts would be better but I am very happy with all AGXs. I have the rear motivational mounts and they help too...
> to break down what i spent:
> I got my AGX's shipped to me for right at $400
> the Sportline I got used but they seemed new with lil signs of wear...but even new they are like around $200something(Im sure you can research and find them at a good price)
> ...


Alright, so you have AGX's in the front? and I am looking for someone to install them for me in the NJ area...if you know of anyone that'd be great.

thanx.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

How bout the Tein Basics?

You should be able to stay around the $1000 range (maybe a few dollars more) even with the front and rear upper mounts. This is the set-up I will run with in my car real soon. Will be able to drop it however low you want while maintaining a nice street ride quality.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> How bout the Tein Basics?
> 
> You should be able to stay around the $1000 range (maybe a few dollars more) even with the front and rear upper mounts. This is the set-up I will run with in my car real soon. Will be able to drop it however low you want while maintaining a nice street ride quality.


For the money, I would go with the basics too. I think the shock bodies are the same as the SS. I can post some comparison pictures if anyone is interested.

Jun


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

Junbug said:


> For the money, I would go with the basics too. I think the shock bodies are the same as the SS. I can post some comparison pictures if anyone is interested.
> 
> Jun


Yeah please do man. And if you guys know where I can get the Tein Basics for cheap let me know. Thanx


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

yeah, I've been checking out the Tein Basics and for the price they seem like the best. My friend whos got a B15 speaks highly of them. So do you guys suggest Tein Basics all around?


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

sles said:


> Yeah please do man. And if you guys know where I can get the Tein Basics for cheap let me know. Thanx


Fronts 

Rears 

Fronts are the same height as the motivational shortened struts. About 1" shorter.

Rears are about 1/2" shorter. I can get exact dimensions, but you'd have to wait until after the weekend.

I don't really like the tein bump stops. The koni ones are a lot softer. If I weren't lazy, I'd swap them out.

Jun


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

as of right now I'm planning on getting the Tein basics. what camber plates do you suggest? and should i get anything else?


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

sles said:


> as of right now I'm planning on getting the Tein basics. what camber plates do you suggest? and should i get anything else?


I like the tein ones a lot. They look high quality and go well with the basics.

Jun


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

ok, does anyone know what camber is optimal for the street on the Tein cambers? like degree wise.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

You mean more isn't better? J/K. I've got mine set for -1.5 degrees I think it's a good setup. I've had them as high as -2.7 degrees (before camber kit), not that I recommend it, but I didn't mind it that high. I've had it as low as -1.0, but I prefer my current setting.

Jun


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

Junbug said:


> You mean more isn't better? J/K. I've got mine set for -1.5 degrees I think it's a good setup. I've had them as high as -2.7 degrees (before camber kit), not that I recommend it, but I didn't mind it that high. I've had it as low as -1.0, but I prefer my current setting.
> 
> Jun


thanx dude, u got any pics of ur car?


----------

